

PG writes about Arc ( tryarc@paulgraham.com ) - vlad
http://www.paulgraham.com/arc.html

======
eru
Thanks for the update. I briefly considered sending a mail.

But I guess sending something there to get notified will be a use of time if
you already hang out on news.yc.

~~~
eru
Oops, I should have written "sub-optimal use of time" or something like that.

------
axod
Release early and often eh ;)

